# Change your Razor blade only twice a year.



## wealthyboomer (Feb 1, 2010)

The key to keeping your Shaver/Razor blade sharp, is to DRY it after each use.
It is the WETNESS that dulls the blade, not the use of it.
Your blade should last you twice as long.

And YES, that also includes those disposables.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This is completely untrue, at least for most regular shaving blades.
I wipe and dry my shaving blades after each use but can't make them last more than 3 uses.
I'm speaking of old-fashioned shaving blades that go into a manual shaving razor, not the automatic shavers.
Don't know about those.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Since razor blades are pretty much all made from stainless steel nowadays, it's hard to see how moisture would dull one in the time frames being discussed. Drying it mechanically would get it cleaner, which would keep it sharper by removing foreign material from the edge.

PS. Harold must have a pretty tough beard if he's only getting 3 shaves from a blade. But 6 months as suggested in title of this thread sounds like a fish story unless you are stropping it as you clean & dry it.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

wealthyboomer said:


> The key to keeping your Shaver/Razor blade sharp, is to DRY it after each use.
> It is the WETNESS that dulls the blade, not the use of it.
> Your blade should last you twice as long.
> 
> And YES, that also includes those disposables.


Wow! I thought I was cheap...until I read some of the posts here.  To get a fair representation of the "savings" we need to deduct the cost of band-aids from the savings on razors.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> PS. Harold must have a pretty tough beard if he's only getting 3 shaves from a blade.


Yeah, and it has bugged me since my early 20s.
I have searched far and wide for better quality blades.
So far, the brand that works best for me is Gillette.
I also need a long-handle, heavy, shaving razor.
Helene Curtis has a gold-plated top heavy razor that works best for me.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

Or just switch to electric

It just takes awhile for your face to get used to it

I'm sure mine's paid for itself long ago from saving on blades and cream


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

There was a big debate about the most frugal shaving technologies and practices on the Get Rich Slowly blog some years ago, and you can also find quite a few articles online about the relative costs over a lifetime.

Everything I've read says that the cheapest and longest-lasting razor is the old-fashioned straight razor, which the barbers at my local Italian barber shop still use (I get my hair cut there for $12). I would love to switch to one of these; the technique is not that difficult and they've never cut me, but despite a decades-long passion for no-power-tools woodworking I am hopeless at sharpening things.

Electric razors have been significantly improved in the past decade or so, and the newest models do a very good job--but still not as good for most beards as a conventional razor. I use an electric razor that's seven years old now, and I've changed the cutting head once in that time. It works well for me, but I'm not too picky about my appearance. Plus I have a beard, so I'm just using it to shave around my beard and the back of my neck.

Conventional razors use the same business model as computer printers: the initial purchase price of the razor is low, and the manufacturer makes almost all the profit on sales of overpriced razor blades (just as printer manufacturers make their profit on ink cartridges, not printers). I hate supporting that business model, which is why I don't use a conventional razor.

There are still a few manufacturers of conventional razors who make cheap blades, but they're getting harder to find and those are the blades that tend to cause cuts. My father used Wilkinson Sword razors and was forever cutting himself. This model is what I'm thinking of trying someday, but I'm worried about cuts.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the latest and greatest Philips arcitec and it is far better than previous razors. I got it at Target on sale in the USA and well worth the money for something I use every single day on my face

I also have the self cleaning stand but it actually cleans very easily under the tap. I don't know if the cleaning solution actually prolongs the life of the razors, but its dirt cheap anyways and reusable

As far as Razor blades, I actually prefer the old Mach 3 to those new obnoxious 5 blade razors, but they're just about as expensive


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

brad said:


> There are still a few manufacturers of conventional razors who make cheap blades, but they're getting harder to find and those are the blades that tend to cause cuts. My father used Wilkinson Sword razors and was forever cutting himself. This model is what I'm thinking of trying someday, but I'm worried about cuts.



You'll find more selection here:

http://www.fendrihan.com/
http://www.leesrazors.com/categories/Razors/Safety-Razors/
http://www.classicshaving.com/Home.html

There are better blades than Wilkinson. Besides, finding the right blade for you is key, not all blades are the same, nor is any one brand good for everyone.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

For anyone looking for a long lasting blade, I recommend the Schick Fx Diamond. I have a medium-coarse beard (from my Scottish side!) and the blades typically last me a little more than a month (approx 25 shaves). It's an older model so they're getting tougher and tougher to find. Last time I checked Walmart was selling a 10-pack of blades for about $11. Unfortunately, as a 10 pack lasts pretty close to a year, I'm always worried that the next time I go looking for them, they'll be no more!

I'm not sure that the electric razors offer any real cost savings. In the past I've found that the blades NEED to be changed every 2 years or you're in for one hell of shave. If you assume that a new set of blades is around $50, this eats up a lot of the savings.

Cost of shaving electric = 25$ per year (new blades every 2nd year)

Cost of shaving with razor = $27-31 per year (blades = $11, 4 cans shaving cream = $16-20)


----------



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder what the cost of proper bearding is?

(did I just use beard as a verb?)

http://artofmanliness.com/2008/11/28/growing-a-manly-beard/


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisR said:


> I'm not sure that the electric razors offer any real cost savings.


I use an electric razor primarily for convenience, not cost savings. (I have a Braun 7000-series, which cleans & recharges itself when I put it on the base.)

The quality of the shave is "decent", and about what I have come to expect from electric razors. The convenience of being able to shave _quickly_ in the morning without worrying about nicking myself or getting lathered with shaving foam is worth a lot to me.

When the time comes to replace this razor, I'll probably go back to Philips, assuming that they have a self-cleaning model by that point. I prefer the comfort of 3 spinny circular blades (as opposed to the linear Braun blade), but I give the Braun high marks for the self-cleaning.


K.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

moneymusing said:


> I wonder what the cost of proper bearding is?
> 
> (did I just use beard as a verb?)
> 
> http://artofmanliness.com/2008/11/28/growing-a-manly-beard/


It's actually pretty expensive. I've had a beard for 33 years now (because without one I look like Kermit the Frog), and unless you go for the shaggy unkempt-untrimmed look you need to purchase a beard trimmer (I used scissors for quite a while, but it's really hard to trim your own beard that way and make it look even), plus you still need a razor of some sort to trim around the beard. 

So this means you need both a razor AND a beard trimmer (unless you buy one unit that can do both jobs), so I think in the end a beard might be as expensive or even more expensive than a clean-shaven face.

I did shave off my beard as an experiment for a few weeks in my mid-thirties, and while I was pleasantly surprised to discover that I had a Kirk Douglas-style chin dimple, and a bit disconcerted to discover that I looked immediately 10 years younger and was getting carded in bars, the Kermit effect ultimately made me grow it back. Maybe it's not so much Kermit as Bert: I just don't have a strong chin.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

ChrisR said:


> I'm not sure that the electric razors offer any real cost savings. In the past I've found that the blades NEED to be changed every 2 years or you're in for one hell of shave. If you assume that a new set of blades is around $50, this eats up a lot of the savings.
> 
> Cost of shaving electric = 25$ per year (new blades every 2nd year)
> 
> Cost of shaving with razor = $27-31 per year (blades = $11, 4 cans shaving cream = $16-20)


I've never replaced the blades on my electrics, but maybe the cleaning solution and proper care does prolong their life

An entire year on $11 blades would be uncomfortable for me. The electric likely saves me money at no reduced comfort or convenience



Dr_V said:


> When the time comes to replace this razor, I'll probably go back to Philips, assuming that they have a self-cleaning model by that point. I prefer the comfort of 3 spinny circular blades (as opposed to the linear Braun blade), but I give the Braun high marks for the self-cleaning.


Philips does have self cleaning, but the new ones clean under the tap extremely easily compared to the old ones too. I only put it through the cleaner on recharge. I only recharge when the battery is dead to prolong the life of the battery

The new Philips shaves closer than the old, but not as close as a razor. I prefer the electric for some reason, doesn't take a layer of skin off


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

*shaving oil is the key...*

I must admit I indulge and use The Art of Shaving's shaving oil (expensive, but you could use plain olive oil as an alternative),shaving soap which has lasted two years now, and Costco purchased Gillete Sensor Excel dual blades. (Really, more than one blade is waste). I only have to shave 2-3 times a week, so one blade lasts me about four weeks. The shave oil softens the beard, and seems to make the blades last longer.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

high octane said:


> I've never replaced the blades on my electrics, but maybe the cleaning solution and proper care does prolong their life


Just out of curiosity, how much a year are you spending on cleaning solution? How often do you run your razor through the cleaner, and do you ever have to clean it manually?

I've been reluctant to invest in one of the higher-end electrics because I'm afraid the solution is going to cost a fortune. 

I own a mid-priced washable one, but I tend to let my stubble grow too long and not clean it often enough (approx once every 2 weeks), and I think this shortened the life of the blades. Started pulling after about a year...


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

ChrisR said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much a year are you spending on cleaning solution? How often do you run your razor through the cleaner, and do you ever have to clean it manually?
> 
> I've been reluctant to invest in one of the higher-end electrics because I'm afraid the solution is going to cost a fortune.
> 
> I own a mid-priced washable one, but I tend to let my stubble grow too long and not clean it often enough (approx once every 2 weeks), and I think this shortened the life of the blades. Started pulling after about a year...



I bought 2 bottles of cleaning solution a year ago and haven't opened the 2nd bottle

I just rinse it under hot water EVERY time I use it, it only takes 10 secs. I have to shave for work, but on rare occasions if I don't shave for 3 days I use a Mach 3 instead

I rarely use the self cleaning feature. You could just by the solution, run it in the solution once a month, exact same outcome

I think the key is to rinse it every time you use it. I don't know if the cleaning solution actually saves the razor any, but it's cheap enough and reusable it can't hurt


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

My seven-year-old electric razor didn't have any cleaning fluid requirements; I just rinse it under running water after each use and it's fine.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

What the OP is saying is very true. And it's not only the dryness playing a key factor, it's also keeping the blades isolated from air/oxygen. A third key factor would be to have the blades clean from water crystals or other chemical particles coming from the shaving foam or/and oils from your own skin.

And these 2 additional factors can be accomplished by wiping the blades (after drying) with q-tips + some baby / mineral oil (it's even recommended to leave in some excess).

Try it and you'll see definite result. I use 1, standard mach-3 Gilette razor, for about 2-3 months. And shaving at each 2 days interval.

Also, try not to store the blade/shaving device in the bathroom, choose a dry place instead. And always keep the blades face up, exactly in the opposite way the vendor wants you to store them . They just want us to buy more often than we should...


----------



## zen (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone used the device 'Save a Blade' ?
They claim it sharpens the blades so they can be used for a longer time.


----------



## chrisrich (Dec 17, 2009)

Crazy .. I just got on the 5 blade bandwagon noting it does get so much closer to the hair root that I can skip another day between shaves!

The 5 blade vs 3 blade does also get dull much faster however so the savings I get from not using it much are offset by the wear-out factor.

Even worse, I barely use the spare blade so I end up tossing a sharp edge or having a litter of heads where the spare blade is still sharp.

I do have some trimmer oil and Q-tips right there so I'll give this a try and see if it miraculously puts Bic/Gillette out of business!


----------



## Elbyron (Apr 3, 2009)

I also recently switched from the 3-blade (Mach3) to the 5-blade (Fusion) to see if I liked it better. Seems to get me a smoother shave, and with only 2 strokes when using fresh blades (with the mach3 I usually needed 3 or 4 strokes to get it smooth). I don't think electric razors would cut as closely, and wouldn't save much time since I don't bother with shaving cream. I have a small beard but I rarely use the precision trimmer on the Fusion, as I can get close enough with the main blades. 
In terms of getting dull, the Fusion seems about the same as the Mach3. I change it every 6 - 8 weeks based on how many strokes it takes. The Fusion blades are more expensive, but anything that saves me time in the morning is worth a few extra bucks. I doubt I would have the time to oil my blades, but I do try to dry them faster by blowing hard on the front - pushing the water droplets to the back or off completely. Not sure if this really helps, as they don't ever seem to corrode, but it only takes 1 second to do.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Laser hair removal. Some extended health benefits even cover the procedure if it's done under physician supervision. My husband had the back of his neck treated and, as long as you get the real thing (you can tell because when you get the treatment, lots of hairs should fall out during the procedure... if they don't, then it's not a true laser machine) it's a great time and money saver. I've had it done on my legs too and it works great there too!


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been using the same razors for at least 2-3 years now. I shave everyday so I don't grow a thick beard. I also have another razor for other parts. 

FYI the razors with 3-5 blades are causing skin damage, that's why the shave feels so close. A lot of guys get red, irrateded skin and acne from this.


----------

